# Top Gear



## sportscarmadman (Jun 6, 2010)

There will be a new series of to gear (Series 15) appearing on our screens on june the 20th 
The new series will consist of 7 episodes.
The upcoming cars that will (might) be reviewed will be the Ferrari 458, new Jaguar XJ, Aston Martin Rapide and some other stunning ones too.

Rumor has it that the Reasonably Priced Car will be replaced, not too sure to which car but things will just get more interesting. Expect a heck load of adventure and drama on season 15

Hopefully this will be good many people have been saying the series is said be worth waiting for


----------



## ykhan (Jun 6, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeey




any more v8 powered things? (like the blender etc.)


----------



## sportscarmadman (Jun 6, 2010)

dunno sorry


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 6, 2010)

We don't know an awful lot about the new series yet. We only know that Jeremy is going to do something with a reliant robin, and that the blokes will build their own motorhomes.
It's going to be a fantastic summer


----------



## darkevia (Jun 6, 2010)

YES YES! Can't wait!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 6, 2010)

I started watching the show since I seen the live weapons test episode.  I can't believe they still show stuff like this on TV, so epic.  I really want to watch the new season.


----------



## ykhan (Jun 6, 2010)

caravan smashing ftw


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 6, 2010)

For me Top Gear has just the lost the magic it had? They deffo do some interesting things, but I think Jeremy's head has inflated significantly over the past few years and he is really extremely annoying now. I definitely think he's trying too hard to be funny. Richard is slowly heading in a similar direction! I think James is the only one who has really kept down to earth. 

To sum up, I want to smash Jeremy's face in. I'll probably still watch occasionally though! Not saying the series will be bad! But... yeah, they're trying too hard to be cool I think.


----------

